# Small tire cuts



## immerle (Nov 6, 2007)

I had my bike in the shop a couple of weeks ago, and two different mechanics told me I needed to replace my tires. The tires are the Bontrager Race X Lite hard case that came with the bike. They have about 2,000 mile on them and show little signs of wear. They do however; have about a half dozen small, deep cuts in them. None of the cuts are more than a half a millimeter in length but they do go deep into the rubber. Both mechanics said that the cuts would increase the likelihood of flats. O.K., I guess. But what are the chances of running over a piece of glass in the exact same spot as those cuts? I was thinking that I would ride them until I actually encountered a problem. They did get me thinking though, so I’ve been keeping an eye out for deals. Today I spotted pair Grand Prix 4000s’ for $70. Even though it’s a good deal, I’m pretty cheap and hate to spend money on something I don’t actually need. Do I need new tires, or is this “buy something” BS from my LBS?


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

Grand Prixs for $70 isn't that great a deal... there's a lot of fine $25 tires.

I usually replace one tire at a time since the rear wears out faster than the front. 2000 miles is a fair amount, I bet if you pulled the back tire off and felt the thickness of the tread it'd be pretty thin.

It's impossible to know how bad the cuts are (although I bet they are quite a bit more than 0.5mm long since you wouldn't be able to see those). I check cuts bu looking first at the outside. Let the air out and pinch the tire a bit to open up the cut. Can you see cords? That's not good. Then dismount the tire and look at the cut from the inside. If there is any damage evident on the inside the tire is done. If you can see cords from the outside, it's going to be done soon.


----------



## immerle (Nov 6, 2007)

I'll give that a try, thanks.

What $25 tires are at the top of your list?


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

immerle said:


> I had my bike in the shop a couple of weeks ago, and two different mechanics told me I needed to replace my tires. The tires are the Bontrager Race X Lite hard case that came with the bike. They have about 2,000 mile on them and show little signs of wear. They do however; have about a half dozen small, deep cuts in them. None of the cuts are more than a half a millimeter in length but they do go deep into the rubber. Both mechanics said that the cuts would increase the likelihood of flats. O.K., I guess. But what are the chances of running over a piece of glass in the exact same spot as those cuts? I was thinking that I would ride them until I actually encountered a problem. They did get me thinking though, so I’ve been keeping an eye out for deals. Today I spotted pair Grand Prix 4000s’ for $70. Even though it’s a good deal, I’m pretty cheap and hate to spend money on something I don’t actually need. Do I need new tires, or is this “buy something” BS from my LBS?


First, I would not replace tires based on a 1/2 mm cuts if I am just using those tires for local rides. If I were doing some sort of long tour or rides out to the middle of nowhere I may reconsider. I did trash a tire with a 3 mm cut down through the casing. When cuts get that big a bulge forms. That spot will wear faster and become more flat prone.

Second, you have to check out www.probikekit.com for tire deals. I think I got my 4000s tires for $26 bucks apiece with free shipping.


----------



## Cory (Jan 29, 2004)

immerle said:


> I'll give that a try, thanks.
> 
> What $25 tires are at the top of your list?


I'm not saying other riders can't feel the difference, but for me, at least, $50 tires aren't significantly better than $25 tires. I used house-brand Nashbars and Performance tires for years, and occasionally if I got a gift card or something I'd move "up" to a name brand. There were sometimes small differences in feel, but I never went faster or said, "Wow, these things are worth the extra bucks." I think it's worth trying a lower-end tire. if you don't like it, you can save it for winter or commute duty.


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

immerle said:


> I'll give that a try, thanks.
> 
> What $25 tires are at the top of your list?


Performance Forte Kevlar.


----------



## smokey0066 (Mar 6, 2006)

I think your best bet is to just keep an eye on the tires. It sounds like you're doing that already. If you're comfortable with the risk that you will flat on a ride then you can continue to ride on them. I replace my tires when they get to that point because I do not like to deal with flats on the road, I ride random routes and want to reduce that risk as much as possible. Secondly, from a safety point I do ride somewhat aggressive and the thought of a blow out would not be cool. I think you got some pretty good mileage out of that tire and it wouldnt hurt to start shopping for a good deal.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

I have a few friends that "super glue" small nicks and say that works fine to keep debris out of the crack.


----------



## Tri Slow Poke (Jul 22, 2006)

I don't think you need new tires just yet. Make sure that you look over your tires after every ride and pick out any debris from the cuts. 

I have Michelin Krylion tires on my bike and I love them. They have a pretty low rolling resistance and they are very durable. Also, they aren't as expensive as the Conti Grand Prix or the Michelin Pro Race3.


----------



## rogerstg (Aug 1, 2007)

A from Il said:


> I have a few friends that "super glue" small nicks and say that works fine to keep debris out of the crack.


+1. :thumbsup: 
That's what I do. As long as there is no bulge (IOW the cords are not cut) I am not concerned. Also, I'm assuming the OP may have meant a half centimeter. Half a millimeter is more like a pinhole.


----------



## sokudo (Dec 22, 2007)

Conti Ultra Gatorskins Folding from PBK.



immerle said:


> I'll give that a try, thanks.
> 
> What $25 tires are at the top of your list?


----------



## tjjm36m3 (Mar 4, 2008)

I'll would continue using the tires, only if the small cuts are on the rear wheel only. If the rear blows out, you can still control the bike to a stop without crashing. If they were on the front, I'll replace them. Blown out tires on the front are bad. I'm assuming you are only using those tires for short rides and no races. If you do long distance touring or races, I would recommend you replace them if that's the case.


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

Those little cuts will eventually cause flats. Maybe not today or tomorrow- like you say the chances of running over a piece of glass (or sharp pebble) on that spot are slim, but if you think about how many times your wheels spin it will happen, and it will work its way in and cause a flat. 

I've tried the super glue trick and never had it work- I can't seem to find a brand that sticks to rubber. It's gone within five miles. What I find works better is electrical tape. Get a non-discount brand, clean the tire, and put a piece of tape a bit bigger than the cut on it. It should last one or two rides before it wears away. Keep spare pre-cut pieces taped to somewhere black on your bike. The stem is usually a good place. Every time you stop check to see if you're still taped. If not, add a new piece. I suppose there is a possibility of decreased traction where the tape is, but I never had a problem with that. 

Edit: It's not that tape will stop a big piece of glass from cutting through it, what it does is keeps tiny little pieces and pebbles from getting wedged in the cut and working their way into the tube- something I've had happen several times. 

+1 for both the GP 4000 (not many cuts in those), and ProBikeKit, which sells them for well under $70- think I paid $22 and change each for the reflective version (great for night riding) delivered. It's one thing to support your LBS. It's another to be foolish with your money.


----------

